# Recommend Shipping Companies From AU to NZ



## amat4880 (Jun 27, 2017)

Looking for recommendations on packing and shipping companies to use to move from rural New South Wales to New Plymouth, NZ. Do any Aussie expats have someone they used that did a great job?


----------



## expatrocket (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi, Congratulations on deciding on New Plymouth! Good surfing! 

I can say that Expat Freight Solutions do a bang up job.
Haven't used them myself but some friends have and everything seemed to go without a hitch. 

Other than that i have no experience so cant be more help sorry.


----------

